
Ask HN: What site you go to for us/world news? - freediver
I am new to US so have CNN bookmarked but find it somewhat populist. Anything similar to havker news but for all other news?
======
adventured
Stick to sources that are fact driven instead of being in the business of
selling angles and sensationalism.

That excludes: NBC, CBS, ABC, MSNBC, Fox, CNN. None of those consistently
avoid pushing an agenda. If you utilize any of them, you have to mentally
filter out their heavy propaganda, which is aggressively interlaced with
actual news.

I like Reuters ([https://www.reuters.com](https://www.reuters.com)), they
overwhelmingly do just straight to the point news reporting instead of
cultivating stories to sell to a biased audience. And they offer comprehensive
global news coverage.

APNews ([https://www.apnews.com](https://www.apnews.com)) is another decent
option. They're more heavy on factual reporting, less on opinion and
propaganda. There is still some overt bias you have to filter out with them.

The BBC ([http://www.bbc.com](http://www.bbc.com)) will get you some decent US
+ global news. They do a better job at factual reporting on US news than The
Guardian and other European sources.

~~~
freediver
Reuters and apnews are much better than CNN they just lack relevancy (to me).

Example of their home page news that are completely irrelevant (to me):

\- Gates admits crimes with _ and embezzlement from _ Manafort

\- Serena Williams says struggling with 'postpartum emotions'

\- Pink in Sydney hospital with stomach virus, cancels 3rd show

I guess I am looking for an aggregator like Zite used to be where you could
teach it your interests. Apple news is good but you can not customize it well
enough so it keeps pushing new and unwanted stuff to you (not to mention ads).

------
kotrunga
Legible News!

It's simple to read, and provide links to wherever necessary. No ads, just
clean text.

[https://legiblenews.com/](https://legiblenews.com/)

~~~
freediver
Thanks for the link, looks good.

------
jryan49
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Portal:Current_events](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Portal:Current_events)

Usually has the news that matters to me on it, also more international.

------
isthisnagee
\- [https://lite.cnn.io/en](https://lite.cnn.io/en)

\- [https://text.npr.org](https://text.npr.org)

------
smt88
There aren't any great options at the moment. You can't easily avoid stories
about, for example, Meghan Markle or the Kardashians.

My suggestion is to get an app that lets you filter out certain topics, and
then pull in news from a variety of outlets.

